# p2000 sk OR usp compact



## cyclepath37 (Mar 3, 2007)

I really can't decide if I want a p2000 sk or a usp compact. I will be getting a .40
This will be my first hangun, and will be mostly for carry.
What are everyones thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the sk is smaller than the USPc. The USPc has a fullsize grip. It would be more realistic to compare the USPc to the fullsize P2000. Then, decided if U want to carry cocked and locked (a la USPc) or not (the P2000). Then, also decide if U want the LEM trigger (U can get either gun w/ the LEM trigger)


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

cyclepath37 said:


> I really can't decide if I want a p2000 sk or a usp compact. I will be getting a .40
> This will be my first hangun, and will be mostly for carry.
> What are everyones thoughts?
> 
> thanks


i am in process of purchasing a USPc .40 myself.....
i knew i wanted a usp over a p2000 because for one..
i wanted the rail to be able to mount a tlr1/2 or m6 light/laser..
i would still need a separate adapter to mount these lights but
at least i could do it with the usp..
as far as the p2000/sk...there is a current rail that supposedly
allow u to mount these lights but from what i am hearing..
the light(ie tlr1/2) doesn't seem to fit all the way in the rail...
it doesn't click and stay solidly in position like a light is supposed to..

that is why i am leaning towards the uspc.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*I had to make the same decision last week.*

I had bought the HKUSPCompact .45 and now wanted a USP in .40. My local gun store had the USPSK in .40 but not the USPCompact. I held the USPSK it felt good small in grip but still good feeling. what stopped me from reaching for my credit card was the fact this HK has a really short bbl. Not 3 inchs even my Glock23 .40 has a 4 inch bbl.

I really wanted to stay with a longer bbl.Also I wanted the higher Cap.Mags. that you get with the larger grip.

So I asked them to order a USPCompact in .40. After getting the new compact and going to the range I am very happy I waited for the longer bbl. and larger grip and more room for the High Cap. Mag. the USPCompact has.

after shooting the USPCompact .40 I really know it was a wise choice for me as you really can feel this baby shoot. IMHO my USPCompact .45 has less of a hand banging then the USPCompact. I know I would feel this in the SK.

Well thats my take on it longer bbl. More Ammo. in Mags. Larger grip to hold on to.:smt1099


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Flanker said:


> I had bought the HKUSPCompact .45 and now wanted a USP in .40. My local gun store had the USPSK in .40 but not the USPCompact. I held the USPSK it felt good small in grip but still good feeling. what stopped me from reaching for my credit card was the fact this HK has a really short bbl. Not 3 inchs even my Glock23 .40 has a 4 inch bbl.
> 
> I really wanted to stay with a longer bbl.Also I wanted the higher Cap.Mags. that you get with the larger grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i am in process of purchasing a USPc .40 myself.....
> i knew i wanted a usp over a p2000 because for one..
> i wanted the rail to be able to mount a tlr1/2 or m6 light/laser..
> i would still need a separate adapter to mount these lights but
> ...


The fullsize P2000's rail is a standard picatinny 1913. You can mount any kind of flashlight you want, including the trl. I have seen numerous photos of P2000 w/ trl on hkpro.

Here are some I found on a search. Works with about everything













































Even Glock light


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*New rail is good*

I know the new rail system is a good deal. But since I already mount my Surefire X200B on my S.A. XD-45 Service it's not a deal breaker from getting a USPCompact over the P2000.
Also I just like having the safety and de-cocker on the side and not at the rear as on the P2000 HKs.:smt023


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Personally I was facing the same question a couple weeks ago when I posted the same thread  I finally decided on a USPc .40 V1 and I LOVE it. Either way...it's an HK...


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone else find the p2000's grip more comfertable than the uspc? I dont think its enough to declare it superior though it is a factor in deciding, im leaning towards the uspc in .40 still


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I am in the same boat right now but I am leaning towards the P2000 because I like the idea of not having to worry about the safety when I am in any kind of need of a quick shot. bottom line........Its a Tuff Choice


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> The fullsize P2000's rail is a standard picatinny 1913. You can mount any kind of flashlight you want, including the trl. I have seen numerous photos of P2000 w/ trl on hkpro.
> 
> Here are some I found on a search. Works with about everything
> 
> ...


anyone know what they used to get the stainless look to this P2000?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

paine said:


> anyone know what they used to get the stainless look to this P2000?


That is an after market finish. Ether a NP3 or hard chrome.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

thats what I figured.... looks good.


----------

